# Brink



## bc2fan (10. September 2011)

Hallo,
Bei mir lagt Brink relativ viel beim spielen weiß jemand wieso das sein könte egal ob ich die Grafik einstellungen auf hoch oder niedrig stelle.
Mein pc 
betriebssystem win 7 64 bit
Grafikkarte msi R5670
Mainboard   msi  870 c45
Prozessor  Amd Phenom II X2 555 2x3,2
Ram 4 Gb 
Liegt es vlt am Pc?

oder gab es diesen thread schon wenn ja kann mir jemand den link schreiben?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Das kann an der Grafikkarte liegen, denn die ist ziemlich schwach, gerade einmal auf Niveau einer veralteten Karte wie der Nvidia 8800GT oder AMD 3870. Hast Du mal nach tests von Brink gesucht, wo auch Benchmarks gemacht wurden, so dass Du vergleichen kannst? 

Eine Karte für 80-90€ wäre da schon ca. doppelt so stark.


----------



## bc2fan (10. September 2011)

Die hat aber 1 gb


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Das spielt keine Rolle. Zu wenig GB können allenfalls einen guten Grafikchip ausbremsen, aber mehr GB macht eine langsamere Karte nicht schneller. Ein Auto mit 50PS fährt ja auch keine 200, nur weil man den Motorraum größer macht 

Leider werben einige Komplett-PC anbieter mit den GB der Karte, und weil RAM billig ist, haben auch schlechte Karten oft viel RAM. Eine AMD 5770 für ca. 80€ zB mit nur 512MB wäre fast doppelt so schnell wie Deine Karte mit 1GB.


----------



## chbdiablo (10. September 2011)

Ich stimme da zu, liegt mit Sicherheit hauptsächlich an der Grafikkarte. Die ist für neue, relativ anspruchsvolle Spiele leider kaum zu gebrauchen. Wenn du dir da eine neue kaufen würdest, könntest du noch den größten Leistungsschub aus deinem PC rausholen.


----------



## bc2fan (10. September 2011)

läuft modern warfare 2 dadrauf?


----------



## chbdiablo (10. September 2011)

Laut den Benchmarks die ich grade angesehn habe ja, allerdings eher ohne Sachen wie AA/AF.
Ist auch kein Wunder, denn die Engine von MW2 ist schon eine in die Jahre gekommene Angelegenheit, ältere Spiele laufen mit deiner Karte wohl relativ problemlos.


----------



## bc2fan (22. Oktober 2011)

ich hab die grafikkarte   MSI ATI Radeon HD5670 Grafikkarte Full Retail: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör     seid ihr sicher das es an der liegt ??


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Karten-Modell hast Du ja schon damals im Startposting genannt, insofern ändert sich nichts an den Aussagen.

hier hab ich auch einen Test gefunden: Grafikkarten-Vergleich: 53 Grafikkarten von AMD und NVIDIA im Test - Brink (Seite 6) - HT4U.net  Deine 5670 liegt bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 schon sehr weit unten in der tabelle mit nur 14,4 FPS, also Bildern pro Sekunde. Ab ca 30 FPS wäre es flüssig. Bei FullHD sind es sogar keine 12 FPS. Der Test ist zwar nicht mit "alles auf minimum", aber selbst wenn Du die Grafikeinstellungen runterstellst, wird es sicher nur 25-30 FPS haben


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2011)

Auf dieser Seite gibt es Performance Tweaks:
Brink Tweak Guide – How to Increase Performance | SegmentNext

Falls das alles nicht hilft, vielleicht alle Einstellungen im CCC auf Minimum stellen, aber ob dann die grafische Qualität noch annehmbar ist...

Edit:
Diese Seite dürfte ebenfalls interessant sein:
http://segmentnext.com/2011/05/10/brink-errors-crashes-ati-fix-no-sound-fix-freezes-and-fps-fix/


----------



## bc2fan (23. Oktober 2011)

danke jez läufts flüssig


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

und sieht es denn noch "gut" aus? Wie gesagt: 80€ zB für eine AMD 6770, und du würdest um ein vielfaches besser spielen können.


----------



## bc2fan (15. Februar 2012)

ich habe jetzt eine radeon hd 6770 aber jez stürzt das spiel schon direkt nach dem laden ab nur das menü geht woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2012)

Treiebr für alles aktuell? Virenscanner auch mal abschalten, kann auch daran liegen.


----------



## bc2fan (16. Februar 2012)

der treiber is aktuel un virenprogramm is eig so eingestellt das es das zulässt ick kanns aber mal versuchen


----------



## bc2fan (16. Februar 2012)

so also auch wenn ich alle virenscanner ausschalte geht es immer noch nicht


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Februar 2012)

Falls du es noch nicht versucht hast, probiere es mal mit den auf der CD mitgelieferten Treibern der Grafikkarte. Ansonsten, wenn es immer noch die gleiche Installation von Brink ist, führt möglicherweise einer deiner vorgenommenen Veränderungen zu einem Problem mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## bc2fan (16. Februar 2012)

ich habe brink schon neu installiert un den cd treiber hatte ich auch ausprobiert


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2012)

nur um sicherzugehen: auch Mainboard und Soundtreiber sind aktuell?


----------



## bc2fan (17. Februar 2012)

ja alles aktuel


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2012)

Mit der alten Karte ging es ja ohne Fehler, oder? Also, mir fällt da sonst nix mehr ein. Laufen denn andere games problemlos?


----------



## bc2fan (17. Februar 2012)

ja alles aktuell


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dir ganz sicher bist, das bei der Neuinstallation keine von deinen veränderten Einstellungen "überlebt" haben, würde mir leider auch nicht mehr viel einfallen.
Vielleicht noch per Google nach deinem Problem mit dem Spiel und der HD 6770 suchen, weiß aber nicht ob das besonders vielversprechend ist.


----------



## bc2fan (19. Februar 2012)

ich habe auch alle einstellungen auf niedrig un es geht nicht ich weis nicht ob die alten einstellungen überlebt haben da das spiel über steam läuft


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Du könntest nochmal die SPieledateien überprüfen lassen (rechtsklick auf Brink, eigenschaften und da mal schauen). Oder den Ordner von Brink im Ordner Steam/Steamapps/common löschen und dann mal neu installieren.


----------



## bc2fan (19. Februar 2012)

SIND dann nicht die speicerstände gelöscht? naja ich werds mal versuchen denn ganzen brink ordner löchen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Du könntest den Ordner ja erstmal nur verschieben, dann isser aus Sicht von Steam gelöscht, aber in Wahrheit ja noch da. Spielstände sind normalerweise woanders gespeichert als direkt im Steam-Ordner.


----------



## bc2fan (21. Februar 2012)

Das funktioniert auch nicht es stürzt immer noch nach dem laden einer mission ab


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2012)

Da weiß ich auch nix mehr... vlt. erstell mal einen neuen Charakter (kann man doch, oder? ), ob es dann geht. Nachher leigt es vlt. nur an einem Sonderzeichen in deinem Nickname? ^^


----------



## bc2fan (22. Februar 2012)

da dran leigts auch nicht es stürzt schon ab wenn es die texturen von einer waffe im menü läd


----------



## Mellsei (24. Februar 2012)

hmm komich zu sagen aber vllt liegt das wie bei Skyrim an deiner Sound Einstellung .. Kann ja sein ist aber blind geraten ...


----------



## bc2fan (25. Februar 2012)

Das kann sein das hatte ich bei battlefront 2 schon weis aber nit mehr was es war weis das vlt einer?


----------



## bc2fan (4. März 2012)

Hallo weis noch jemand irgendwas?


----------



## MisterSmith (4. März 2012)

Das hier habe ich noch gefunden, die Tipps dieser Seite sind aber schon fast 1 Jahr alt:


> For AMD (ATI) video card users, try download and installing the AMD  Catalyst 11.5


How to Fix Unwanted Crashes in Brink | PC Game Walkthrough


----------



## bc2fan (5. März 2012)

Ist der noch aktuel ich ahbe nämlich den neusten installiert ?


----------



## MisterSmith (5. März 2012)

bc2fan schrieb:


> Ist der noch aktuel ich ahbe nämlich den neusten installiert ?


Nein, eben weil der nicht der neueste ist, könnte dieser funktionieren. Allerdings ist dieser Tipp fast ein Jahr alt, und da Brink mittlerweile sehr wahrscheinlich durch Patches nicht mehr auf dem damaligen Stand ist, ist es gut möglich das diese Hilfe inzwischen obsolet ist.


----------



## bc2fan (6. März 2012)

das glaube ich auch denn den alten treiber hatte ich schon mal und es ging nicht


----------



## bc2fan (11. März 2012)

hat noch irgendjemand eine idee ?


----------



## bc2fan (14. März 2012)

so nach einem treiberupdate heute geht es wieder danke für die zahlreichen tipps.


----------

